# Pioneer CS-722A good/bad???



## Moonwalker

Hi!

 What do You think of the loudspeakers from Pioneer (about 25 years old now)?

 Any info welcome.

 PS: I got them from my dady not long ago, repaired broken bass woofers, fine tuned them using test mike and software for room optimizing.

 Bye.
 Moonwalker


----------



## Moonwalker

Hi!

 Still NOBODY? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			














 Well, it seems I'm the only one on this planet who has them in service yet...

 Please, change that silence, PLEASE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyone? ANYONE??








 Your
 Moonwalker


----------



## Duncan

to get the ball rolling, my dad bought a pair of CS444s in the late 70s / early 80s, they were 40w p/ch three way, non-biwireable...

 They had an eight inch woofer, a three inch mid, and a one inch tweeter (from memory) and, whilst they were good... he also had a pair of Solavox(?) speakers which sounded a fair bit clearer...

 maybe the fact that the model # you're enquiring about begins with a 7, denotes the fact that they were higher up Pioneers range?!

 not much help I know, but - at least i'm kind of heading up the right path


----------

